# Just threw some paint on the case!



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

Just decide to paint the inside of the case. I was always wanting black, but nothing shiny or fancy. So i went with a slight rough texture. My camara sucks, the case is actually alittle bit darker. Tell me what ya'll think!


----------



## Laurijan (May 31, 2008)

Looks cool.. What black paint did you use.. it looks differnet from what i expected for a black paintjob..


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

not bad!
looks like a slate black, nice texture


----------



## intel igent (May 31, 2008)

metallic black!

nice!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

It looks good Crackerjack! I think you did a  great job at it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2008)

Good job CJ. Now to put the parts back in and get your C/M where it was before.


----------



## Silverel (May 31, 2008)

Is that a textured paint? IS it textured anyways? I like it, it looks rugged.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

It's wheel paint, like MK use's. Thanks MK!!!

This is all i used. Yeah it's textured paint. I like the rugged look too.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

hey ive used that paint on my wheels!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hey ive used that paint on my wheels!



ha ha me too, sprays and sticks really good!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> ha ha me too, sprays and sticks really good!



yup yup sure does!

i love that stuff!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Hmmm how'd that work with my cosmos!?!? lol.. need to be black inside!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 31, 2008)

Nice job! Thanks for showing the paint, if it comes out that good I'll have to keep that brand in mind!


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2008)

Cool . Look even better when ya got it altogether too .


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

Just let ya'll know the primer doesn't last long (Both cans are brand new). lol I just enough for this case. Primer sprays out faster. But i've got about 1/8 can of black left. Just because it's sticks that well. I only had to do touch ups once. I've still got a few light spots, but nothing big. Nobody going see it anyways.


----------



## Gam'ster (May 31, 2008)

Yeah thats nice, very industrial look i like a lot, Good job.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## FatForester (May 31, 2008)

Lookin' good, that Duplicolor paint is excellent! I went with flat black on my case to be simplistic, but I definitely like the look of the metallic!


----------



## Oliver (May 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see the build............might get a few ideas


----------



## commandercup (May 31, 2008)

are you taking the pictures with flash on?

makes it seem washed out... otherwise nice


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

commandercup said:


> are you taking the pictures with flash on?
> 
> makes it seem washed out... otherwise nice



yeah the flash is on, with out the flash it's all blurry. It's HP camara that i got for free.


----------



## kenkickr (May 31, 2008)

Lookin good!! Show some pics with your system all together!  I just love lookin at mine all together after the chassis paint job!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Lookin good!! Show some pics with your system all together!  I just love lookin at mine all together after the chassis paint job!



dude your case looks awesome!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2008)

Me demanding more pics all ready .


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice! I love it!

I want to do the same one of these days!

Great job dude!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> dude your case looks awesome!



Thanks, I appreciate that very much since it seems alot have viewed it but no one comments on it.  Again, thank you very much!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

*Teaser*

Flash-










No Flash- (bad lighting in my house)





I should have the board by tommorow. I can't wait to see what everthing will look like with this new paint job.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

The silencer looks pretty nice in there CJ. I myself can't wait to see the DS5 in there man! Good job.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

lookin good man!

i would've made a couple holes in the MOBO tray for wire management but other than that


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

intel igent said:


> lookin good man!
> 
> i would've made a couple holes in the MOBO tray for wire management but other than that



yeah i'm thinking about doing that.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

*Final!!!*






























^ I've still got little odds and ends to do; dusting, cross-ties and cable management. But i'm happy


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 4, 2008)

dude!
that looks simply amazing!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 4, 2008)

nice and tidy!

any chance you could flip that cooler around and have it line up with that rear exhaust?

g/j!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice and tidy!
> 
> any chance you could flip that cooler around and have it line up with that rear exhaust?
> 
> g/j!



you mean where the air is blowing out the exhaust. is so, i can't


----------



## intel igent (Jun 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> you mean where the air is blowing out the exhaust. is so, i can't



that sux would've been nice and prolly helped temps a bit


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh I love!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice and clean CrackerJack!!  I wish you could here my applause


----------



## AsRock (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet,  You planing any thing else for it ?.. Such a buzz comes from building your own PC and painting it.  Much more better feeling and getting a DELL or some thing lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 5, 2008)

Nicely done CJ. Painting even a small piece is like art, It takes a lot of practice. 

That primer adheres very nicely to metal and gives the top coat something good to stick to. Ur right it never lasts long enough, I usually go through 2 cans of primer on a case (I usually sand a bit between coats)

They also have a clear coat for the wheel paint if you decide you want it to be a bit shinier.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Sweet,  You planing any thing else for it ?.. Such a buzz comes from building your own PC and painting it.  Much more better feeling and getting a DELL or some thing lol.



i haven't decided yet, i'm open to ideas


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

i just noticed that pain you used seems to match that xigmatek cooler just right.


----------

